# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Kur'an ın bahsettiği cin ile rivayetlerin anlattığı cin konusu üzerine...

## halukgta

Bu makalemde sizleri, Kuran da geçen CİN ler konusunda düşünmeye davet etmek istiyorum. Her konuda olduğu gibi, bu konuda da ne yazık ki İslam toplumu, rivayet ve sanı bilgilerin ışığında, cahiliye döneminde cin ler konusunda ne söyleniyor ve inanılıyorsa, bizlerde o inançlara inanmaya günümüzde de devam ediyoruz. Bu konuda öyle şeyler anlatılıyor ki, bu bilgilere asla Kuran onay vermiyor. 

Ne yazık ki cahiliye toplumunda, yani Yahudi ve Hıristiyan inançlarında, cinlerin insanlara musallat olup onların içlerine girdiğine inanılır. Eski çağları anlatan filmlerde, bunların örneklerini görürüz. Cin çıkarma ayinleri gibi. Günümüzde de duyarız, ama hiçbir müspet kanıt bu konuda gösterilememiştir. Hâlbuki asla Kuran böyle şeylerden bahsetmez, hepsi uydurma rivayet inançlar olduğu gibi, her çağda, günümüzde dâhil, bu konuları maddi çıkarları adına kullananlar çıkmıştır. Tabi bilinçli, Kuran ehli insanlar, bu yalanlara asla inanmaz. Hatta Kuran Allah a sığınmamız gerekirken, şeytana yani cinlere sığınıp, onlardan yardım istemeye, gelecek hakkında bilgiler öğrenmeye çalışanların olduğu örneklerini verir. Allah geleceği, benden başka kimse bilemez dediği halde bunlara inanırız. Satanist inancı bu konuda örnek verebiliriz.

Gelin birlikte Kuran ın ışığında, onun verdiği bilgilerden yardım alarak, bu konuyu anlamaya çalışalım. Tabi Allah ın verdiği bilgilerin sınırını aşmadan. ÖNCE ŞUNU ASLA UNUTMAYALIM, CİNLERDE BİZLER GİBİ ALLAH IN YARATTIĞI, TIPKI BİZLERİ İMTİHAN ETTİĞİ GİBİ ONLARIDA İMTİHANDAN GEÇİRDİĞİ TOPLUMLARDIR, ALLAH IN KULLARIDIR. Cin kelime anlamı olarak görünmez, gizli olan anlamındadır. Bizler onları göremeyiz çünkü başka bir boyutta, başka bir özellikte yaratılmışlardır. Biz insanlar balçıktan yani topraktan, onlar ise ateşten yaratılmış olduklarını Kuran dan öğreniyoruz. Tabi bu ilk yaradılış diyebiliriz. Kehf 50. ayetinde İblis in cinlerden olduğunu anlıyoruz. Peki, neden özellikle iblis kelimesi kullanılmış olabilir. Çünkü oda ateşten yaratıldığına göre cinlerden denmesi gerekirdi. Demek ki ateşten yaratılan cinlerin içinden, tıpkı biz insanların içinde yoldan sapmış, kötü amaçlı, Allah ın emirlerine ters düşenlere verilen bir isim olduğunu söylememiz yanlış olmaz. Buna şeytan da diyebiliriz. Bizlerde kötülük yapanlara, iblis diye hitap deriz. Aynı ayette İblisin Âdeme secde etmesi, yani saygı duyması istendiğinde, özellikle İblisin secde etmediği anlatılır. Bu ayetten bütün cinlerin değil, bunların içindeki, isyankâr cinler olduğu, onun için özellikle İBLİS diye geçtiği anlaşılmaktadır. 

Bu durumda bütün cinlerin bir iblis olduğunu asla söyleyemeyiz. Çünkü Allah Kuran da onların tıpkı bizler gibi bir toplum olduğunu, ONLARINDA İÇLERİNDE İMAN EDEN İYİ VE İNANMAYAN KÖTÜ CİNLERİN OLDUĞUNDAN BAHSEDİYOR. Zariyat 56. ayette, aslında Allah cinleri neden yarattığını çok açık anlatıyor ve bakın ne diyor? BEN CİNLERİ VE İNSANLARI, ANCAK BANA KULLUK ETSİNLER DİYE YARATTIM Bu ayetten de anlıyoruz ki, cinleri düşünürken, bizlerin yaratılması, yaşaması, gayesi ile aynı olduğunu düşünmeli, bizlere anlatılan yalan yanlış bilgileri kafamızdan silmeliyiz. Onlarında içinde iyilerin yani iman edenlerin olduğunu, tam tersi onların içinde de iman etmeyen, ya da kötü niyetli cinlerin olduğunu kafamızdan çıkarmamalıyız. ALLAH CEHENNEMİ VE CENNETİ CİN VE İNSANLAR İÇİN YARATTIĞINI BİLDİRİYOR BİZLERE. Bizler kafamızda yarattığımız, yanlış cin ve şeytan algısını önce silmeliyiz. 

Cinler ile insanlar arasında Allah, bir sınır koyduğunu, hatta farklı yaratarak birbirlerinden özellikle ayırdığını Kuran dan anlıyoruz. Bu yaradılış Rabbimizin eşsiz, benzersiz gücüne bir örnektir. Önce kafamızda ki şu soruya cevap verelim. CİNLER BİZLERE İSTEDİKLERİ GİBİ ZARAR VEREBİLİR Mİ? Bu soruya şöyle bir soruyla cevap versem ve desem ki, şeytan yani iblis, çünkü onlarda cinler içinde kötü olanları, yoldan sapmış olanlarına verilen isim. Biz insanlara istediğini yaparak, zarar verebilir mi? Elbette bu mümkün değil, çünkü cinlerden olan şeytanın, bizlere hiçbir yaptırım gücü olmadığını, ancak bizlere vesvese verdiğini, yani duygularımızla bizleri ancak yanıltmaya çalışabileceğini Allah İsra 65. ayetinde şöyle söylüyor.

DOĞRUSU BENİM MÜMİN KULLARIM ÜZERİNDE, SENİN BİR HÂKİMİYETİN OLAMAZ. RABBİN VEKİL OLARAK YETER."

Allah ın apaçık bu hükmünden sonra, şeytandan yani iblisten yani kötü cinlerden hala korkuyor ve onların bizlere ne yaparsak yapalım zarar verebileceğine inanıyorsak, Kuran ile gereken bağı kuramamışız, Allah dan korkmak yerine, kötü cinlerden korkuyoruz demektir, hatırlatırım. Bizler önce bu yanlış düşünceleri kafamızdan atalım ve CİN dediğimizde, bizlere öğretilen yanış bilgilerin etkisinde kalmayalım. BU YANLIŞ DÜŞÜNCE BİZLERİ, İSTEMESEK DE PSİKOLOJİK OLARAK ETKİLİYOR. Çünkü kafamızda yarattığımız ve korktuğumuz her şey, adeta bizlerin şeytanları/cinleri/iblisleri olarak bizlere zarar verir. Nahl 99. ayette, bu ayeti destekliyor ve iman edenler üzerinde, yani yanlış yola sapmayanların üzerinde, şeytanın hiçbir gücü olmadığını tekrarlıyor. Cinlerin Allah ın izniyle, bazen elçileri ile bir bağlantı kurabildiğini görüyoruz. Örneğin, Hz. Muhammed e Kuran tebliğ edilirken, bu tebliği duyduklarını ve halkına ilettiklerini ve bu ayetleri kabul ettikleri örnekleri verilir. Ayrıca cinler toplumunun, tıpkı bizler gibi bir toplum olduğunu, imtihandan geçirildiklerini Allah Kuran da söyledikten sonra, Enam 130. ayetinde şöyle der.

Ey cin ve insan topluluğu! İÇİNİZDEN SİZE AYETLERİMİ ANLATAN VE BU GÜN İLE KARŞILAŞACAĞINIZA DAİR SİZİ UYARAN PEYGAMBERLER GELMEDİ Mİ?

Bakın bizlere gelen, Kuran ın uyarılarından hiçbir farkı yok. Allah ın hitabı hem insanlara, hem de cinlere. Buradan şunu çok net anlıyoruz. CİNLER TOPLUMU, TIPKI BİZLER GİBİ AMA FARKLI YARATILIŞTA BİRER TOPLULUK. Onlardan korkmayalım, ama tıpkı bizim içimizde iblisleşmiş, şeytanlaşmış insanlardan korktuğumuz gibi, onların içindeki şeytandan korkalım. Ama bu korku onların bizlere direk herhangi bir zarar vereceği korkusu olmamalı, bizlerin nefislerine hitap ederek, bizlere kötüyü güzel gösterebileceği korkusu, yani vesvesesi olmalıdır. Bundan da kurtulabilmek istiyorsak, elimizde Kuran batıldan ve hurafeden uzak, Allah ın doğru yolunda gitmeliyiz. Eğer batılın sözlerine inanırsak, bu yanlış inancın etkisiyle, kendi içimizde şeytanları/cinleri yaratır ve onlardan korkarız. Cinlerden, İblisten, şeytandan çok daha fazla korkmamız gereken ise, ŞEYTANLAŞMIŞ İNSANLARDAN KORKMAMIZ GEREKTİĞİ BİLİNCİNDE OLMALIYIZ. İŞTE BU İNSANLAR BİZLERE KENDİ YAŞADIĞIMIZ ORTAMDA OLDUKLARI İÇİN, HER TÜRLÜ ZARARI VEREBİLİRLER. Cinler arasında, iyi ve kötü cinlerin olduğunu, Enam 128. ayet çok güzel açıklıyor ve hesap günü tıpkı bizleri de Allah toplayacağı o gün, bakın ne diyeceğini bildiriyor.

HEPSİNİ BİR ARAYA TOPLADIĞI GÜN, EY CİNLER TOPLULUĞU! DER. SİZ İNSANLARLA ÇOK UĞRAŞTINIZ. ONLARIN İNSAN DOSTLARI DERLER Kİ: RABBİMİZ, BİRBİRİMİZDEN YARARLANDIK VE BİZE VERDİĞİN SÜRENİN SONUNA ULAŞTIK. 

Sanırım konu, çok daha iyi anlaşılmıştır. Cinlerden korkmayalım, şeytanlaşmış cinlerle, şeytanlaşmış insanlardan korkalım. ÇÜNKÜ İMAN ETMİŞ CİNLERİN İÇİNDEN, BİZLERİ DOST KABUL EDENLER VAR. Onların, hatta bizlerden yararlandığını, belki de bizlerin ilminden faydalandığını bile söyleyebiliriz. Ama bu sözlerden, asla birlikte hareket ettik diye anlamayalım, çünkü biz insanlar onları göremiyoruz, ama onlar bizleri görüyor. Cinler toplumu, bizlerden çok farklı yaratıldıklarına göre, acaba nerede yaşıyor olabilirler. Çünkü batıl ve hurafe inanç sahipleri, cinlerin pislik ortamlarda, kimsenin ulaşamadığı yerlerde, dağ tepe gibi yerlerde yaşadıklarına inanırlar. Hala bu inanç geçerlidir. Peki, bu konuda Kuran nasıl bilgiler verir. Örnek ayetler üzerinde düşünelim.

Cin 8910: "BİZ GÖĞE GERÇEKTEN DOKUNDUK DA onu titiz ve güçlü bekçilerle ve kayıp giden ışınlarla/alevlerle doldurulmuş bulduk. BİZ ESKİDEN, ONUN DİNLEMEK İÇİN OTURULAN YERLERİNDE OTURURDUK. Ama şu anda kim dinlemeye kalksa kendisini gözetleyen bir alev/ışık bulur. "Doğrusu, bilmiyoruz, YERYÜZÜNDEKİ ŞUURLULARA ŞER Mİ İSTENDİ, yoksa Rableri onlar için doğru ve güzel olanı mı istemiştir." (Yaşar Nuri meali)

Bu ayetlere baktığımızda, cinler topluluğunun çok farklı mekânlara rahatlıkla ulaşabildiklerini ve yaşadığını gösteriyor. Cinlerin gökyüzünün, belirli bir kısmına kadar çıkabildiklerini anlıyoruz. Ayrıca eskiden gökyüzünde bazı şeyleri, dinleyip izleyebildikleri yerlerde oturduklarından bahsediyor ayette. Hatta cinler yeryüzündeki insanlara şer mi istendi derken ayette, özellikle YERYÜZÜNDEKİLER SÖZÜNDEN, onların sanki daha yüksekte yaşadıklarını anlayabiliriz. Bu konuyu daha iyi anlayabilmek için, bazı ayetler hatırlatmak istiyorum sizlere.

Rum 8: Kendi kendilerine, Allah'ın, GÖKLERİ, YERİ VE İKİSİNİN ARASINDAKİLERİ ANCAK BİR AMAÇ İÇİN ve sonu belirli bir süreye bağlı olarak yarattığını düşünmezler mi? İnsanlardan birçoğu, Rablerine kavuşacaklarını inkâr etmektedirler. (Bayraktar Bayraklı)

Nebe 37: O, GÖKLERİN, YERİN VE İKİSİ ARASINDA BULUNANLARIN RABBİDİR. O, rahmândır. O gün insanlar O'na karşı konuşmaya yetkili değillerdir. (Diyanet vakfı meali)

Ahkaf 3: GÖKLERİ, YERİ VE İKİSİ ARASINDA BULUNANLARI biz, şüphesiz yerli yerince ve belli bir süre için yarattık. İnkâr edenler, uyarıldıkları şeylerden yüz çevirmektedirler. (Diyanet vakfı)

Bu ayetlerden de anlıyoruz ki, yeryüzünde ve gökyüzünde yaşayanlar var. Daha ilginci ise bu ikisinin arasında olan, Allah ın yarattıkları da var. Sizce gökyüzünün belirli yerine kadar gelip, daha ileriye gidemeyen cinler olduğuna göre, onlar buralarda yaşıyor olmalılar. Doğrusunu Allah bilir, çünkü göklerin ve yerin sırlarını yalnız ben bilirim diyor Yaradan. Bu konuda daha iyi düşünebilmemiz için, cinlerin özelliklerinden, Kuran ın bahsettiği bir ayeti hatırlatmak istiyorum. Kuran da Sebe melikesinden bir kıssadan hisse verilir, Hz. Süleyman ile alakalı. 

Neml 39: Cinlerden bir ifrit şöyle dedi: "SEN DAHA MAKAMINDAN KALKMADAN, ONU SANA GETİREBİLİRİM. Ben bunu yapacak güçteyim ve gerçekten güvenilir biriyim." (Yaşar Nuri meali)

Dikkat ettiyseniz, Sebe melikesinin tahtını Hz. Süleyman a adeta bir ışık hızında getirildiği örneği verilir. Bunu yapan cindir. Bunu Kuran dan anlıyoruz. Hz. Süleyman da böyle bir şeyin normalde olamayacağını bildiğinden, bunun Allah ın izniyle yapıldığını anlıyor. Hatta Sebe 12. ayette, Allah ın izniyle Hz. Süleyman ın emrinde çalışan, cinlerin olduğundan da bahsedilir. DEMEK Kİ CİNLERİN ÖZELLİKLERİNDEN BİRİSİDE, NEREDEYSE IŞIK HIZINDA HAREKET EDEBİLMELERİ OLDUĞUNU ANLIYORUZ. Onun için gökyüzünün, belirli bir yerine kadar rahatlıkla çıktıkları örneği de veriliyor. Allah hem gökyüzünde hem de yeryüzünde yaşayanlardan bahsederken, onun ikisinin arasında yaşayanlardan da bahsediyorsa, bunların cinler olma ihtimalinin yüksek olduğu anlaşılıyor. Tekrar söylemek isterim, doğrusunu Allah bilir. Elbette cinlerin rahatlıkla bu dünyada da gezdiklerini, hatta ifrit, şeytan ve iblis cinlerin insanlara vesvese vererek kandırmaya çalıştıklarını, yine Kuran dan öğreniyoruz.

Konuyu özetlemek gerekirse. Cinlerde tıpkı bizler gibi, belirli bir süreye kadar yaratılmış, yine bizler gibi, Allah ın imtihan ettiği kulları olduğunu çok net anlıyoruz. Onun içindir ki, bizler cinlerden hatta yoldan sapmış kötü cinler olan, şeytandan asla korkmamıza gerek yok. Onların biz iman edenlerin üzerinde hiçbir yaptırım gücü olmadığını, Allah Kuran da bildiriyor. İman etmeyen şeytan ve ifrite dönüşmüş kötü cinlerin, insanlara vesvese vererek, kötüyü güzel göstermesinden başka hiçbir güçleri yoktur. Etki altında kalan bu insanlarda, nefislerinin esiri olmuş, Allah ın yolundan sapmış kişilerdir.

Allah ın doğru yolunda olmayan, batılın ve hurafenin etkisinde olanlar, şeytanlaşmış cinlerin vesvesesinden çok rahatlıkla etkilenirler. Çünkü bu insanlar, kafalarında kendilerine zarar verebilecek güçleri düşünüp, onlara inanıp, kendilerini etki altında bırakarak, adeta korkup ürkerler. Şeytanda bunu ister zaten. Böyle olunca da düşünmeyi, aklı, Kuran ı bir kenara bırakıp batıla inananları da korkutmak, çok kolay olacaktır. Kendi içimizde, kafamızda yarattığımız korkular, bir gün bizlerin kendi şeytanları/cinleri olacağını ve bizler duygularımızla kendimize bizzat zarar vereceğimizi, lütfen unutmayalım. ALLAH CİNLERİ VE İNSANLARI, BİRBİRİMİZLE İMTİHAN EDİYOR, LÜTFEN BUNU UNUTMAYALIM. 

ALLAH IN İZNİ OLMADAN, NE CİN NEDE YOLUNDAN SAPMIŞ ŞEYTANLAŞMIŞ CİNLER KÖTÜLÜK YAPAMAZ. Yapamayacağını Allah bizzat bildiriyorsa, gelin hurafe ve batılın sözlerine değil, Allah ın sözlerine kulak verelim. Allah adaletlidir ve en güzel düzenin kurucusudur. Rabbimiz, imtihan ettiği cinleri ve insanları yaratıp, daha sonrada insanların gözleriyle göremediği cinlerin, yarattığı insanlara istediği gibi zarar verebileceğine, ama insanların cinlere hiçbir şey yapamayacağına, lütfen inanmayalım. Buna inanırsak Allah ın adaletini sınamış, sorgulamış ve Allah a en büyük saygısızlığı yapmış oluruz. ŞEYTAN VE CİNLERDEN DEĞİL, BİZLER KENDİMİZİ ÖNCE KENDİ NEFSİMİZDE, KAFAMIZDA YARATTIĞIMIZ, ŞEYTAN VE CİNLERDEN KURTARMALIYIZ. 

Saygılarımla

Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://hakyolkuran1.blogspot.com/
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet1/

----------

